# Two new Betta...so Stunning..



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I might have posted the plakat female I got at petsmart. she has 13 dorsal rays, and people have suggested she may contain a double tail gene.



















And today...I am in so much slag I swear.... if caspar notices him.. I may name him Straxus


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## jewel-stavroula (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, beautiful!!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

they are beautiful!! nice additions.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Anudder pic...










It was just weird I drempt about finding the black bettas and I found one.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

lol...you dream of fish too?

nice finds. i love bettas


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

nice find i luv the black on him makes him look fierce


----------

